# CigarFriendly - find places to smoke!



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

There's a great new site for finding places to smoke near you. I can see using this a lot when I travel.

CigarFriendly.us - Find Cigar Friendly Establishments Near You!.

You can click a map and look at a certain state, search by keyword and city. The users create the listings and then others can comment and rate.

Glad to see this site up and running, we needed something like this!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Best post of the day, Tim! Thanks!

Edit to add: Of course, all I'm ever gonna get is "No smoking establishments were found in your area." But hey...still a great post!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Tim! Just doing what I can to help peeps.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

This is a great place stephen, I have contributed a few places that a regularly shop and smoke at


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

I contributed a few shops to Stephens new site myself.

This one has been around for several years though.....

*Cigar Shops and Cigar Retailers Locator *

....it always helped me when I was traveling for the Fed's.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the additions Larry! I've seen that site and a few others, I appreciate everything everyone has put out there, however I have also learned a lot of what not to do from those sites. Most are either outdated, confusing, or littered with ad's.

The one linked above has a lot of retailers, however some can't allow smoking. I like to think that's what sets me apart. Completely interactive and only smoker friendly.


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for all your hard work Stephen! :rockon:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Steve is always one of the hardest working cigar people out there. I'd give the brother another bumpage but it keeps tellin me I have given him wayyyy too much already. Seriously, WTH do they mean by that?


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Cigary said:


> *Steve is always one of the hardest working cigar people out there.* I'd give the brother another bumpage but it keeps tellin me I have given him wayyyy too much already. Seriously, WTH do they mean by that?


Yep.. Me and Rocky Patel.. hahaha


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great find Tim. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## R Calvin II (Dec 30, 2009)

Kern Place Cigars is located at 1709 Weston Brent Lane El Paso, TX 79935-3013. This is one of two stores of the same name and owner. It's a moderately sized, yet cozy set up with a small, sparsely furnished lounge in the rear of the shop that can accomodate a moderately sized group. The setup includes a table, small stereo and television. And the lounge area has a evacuation system installed to prevent heavy smoke build up.

The cigars are very reasonable priced. Active and retired military enjoy even better prices, thanks to an additional discount on their sticks. Everything has the expected markup you would expect on major brands.
The owner, Brad, is personable and knowledgeable and likes to insure his customers get the most from their purchase and smoking experience. Although the inventroy is not as large as similar businesses, the purchase experience, lounge and Brad's low-pressure sales environment makes it a must visit for any and all who enjoy the leaf.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

R Calvin II said:


> Kern Place Cigars is located at 1709 Weston Brent Lane El Paso, TX 79935-3013. This is one of two stores of the same name and owner. It's a moderately sized, yet cozy set up with a small, sparsely furnished lounge in the rear of the shop that can accomodate a moderately sized group. The setup includes a table, small stereo and television. And the lounge area has a evacuation system installed to prevent heavy smoke build up.
> 
> The cigars are very reasonable priced. Active and retired military enjoy even better prices, thanks to an additional discount on their sticks. Everything has the expected markup you would expect on major brands.
> The owner, Brad, is personable and knowledgeable and likes to insure his customers get the most from their purchase and smoking experience. Although the inventroy is not as large as similar businesses, the purchase experience, lounge and Brad's low-pressure sales environment makes it a must visit for any and all who enjoy the leaf.


Hi Roy,

The thread here was to tell others about CigarFriendly.us. Sounds like Kern Place Cigars would be a nice one to add to their listings - you should add them!


----------



## R Calvin II (Dec 30, 2009)

itsme_timd said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> The thread here was to tell others about CigarFriendly.us. Sounds like Kern Place Cigars would be a nice one to add to their listings - you should add them!


I'd be more than happy to oblige. I'm new to this so I'll need you to tell me where and how to add the shop to the listing.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

R Calvin II said:


> I'd be more than happy to oblige. I'm new to this so I'll need you to tell me where and how to add the shop to the listing.


Hi Roy!

The process is pretty simple. Visit CigarFriendly.us - Find Cigar Friendly Establishments Near You! and click the "Register" button.

Enter the information and submit. You will receive an activation email. Once you do, click the activation link and you are ready to login.

Once you have logged in, click the "Add" button. From here, you just need to add the specifics of the shop and submit the form. It will automatically get the Coordinates and map the location out and add it to the database.

Let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## Tasker89 (Apr 30, 2007)

This web site is great (cigarfriendly.us). Everyone should join and add their local shops, bars, etc...


----------

